# RPM vs AE ball cups.



## r6cj69 (Oct 15, 2009)

In the process of building my Factory T4, I have considered going with the RPM cups based on what I've read about them being better. Is this just hype or are they that much better?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I don't know about being better, I prefer the RPM cups due to being stronger. I have never broken a ball cup but since the switch to all RPM cups, I have not had one pop off during a race.*


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

RPM's are most definitely better as they "snap" on tighter and are more resistant to popping off or distorting in the advent of a crash. My personal experience is that the Black RPM's have always worked great while the blue or neon yellow ones have been hit or miss over the years to where I only run black RPM's.


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

I put AE cups on my pan car and I find they pop off really easily. I was shocked that even with new pivot balls there was still slop in the steering. Ended up having to put o-rings under the ball-cups.

I'd say go RPM. Better but more expensive - worth it.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

if you are talking about comparing the RPM's with the old Small WHITE AE's...

Yeah, you'll be HAPPY as HECK w/ the RPM's. I use the LOSI ones too and like them.

I HAVE had some of the RPMs almost fit the ball TOO TIGHT though, and cause some drag on a servo. (Make sure the don't bind you up)


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hands down, RPM is just about all i use. I do use ae's on my pan for the steering, but i use a rubber band to take the slop out. Works well.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

You can't go wrong RPM ball cups. They are strong and durable


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, RPM cups are good, but there's nothing wrong with the Associated ones, either. Never had an issue with the ones I use on my TC4.


----------

